# Problem with Viera Cast



## ltougas (Dec 22, 2009)

I have a Panasonic DMP BD60 Blu-Ray player. I have connected it to my home network via Ethernet. When I run the connection test in the setup menu it passes, but when I try to access Viera Cast I get a connection error. Any suggestions?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

My first thought is firewall, my second is DNS issue. I would think the "test" would check both of these, but sometimes, they just do a ping of the remote site (which does not test the port on the firewall).

Check your router/firewall settings against any recommended settings in the Panasonic manual.

Good luck.


----------



## ltougas (Dec 22, 2009)

I can't find any information in the manual for firewall settings. I too think that's the problem I was hoping someone knew the correct settings.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Plug and play settings should probably be on. This varies by brand, but usually it makes the firewall adaptive, so that if your device asks for something on port 1138, it will open up for a response on 1138 from the originating IP.

the easiest way to test is to drop the firewall, try the device, and if it suddenly works, you at least know you have the culprit. Then reenable the firewall and look for the settings.

What brand router do you have? Hopefully someone with more experience with that brand or that particular BD player can chime in.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Thread moved to BD Players forum. Hopefully it will get more looks here and someone has already had/solved your problem.


----------



## ltougas (Dec 22, 2009)

Turns out the problem was with Panasonic's server. It was off line. It is up and running now and everything works as advertised.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Ah, the easiest fix of all. Glad it worked out for you!


----------



## 240V (Apr 21, 2008)

Glad it was a non issue. Made me think about router issues though. Wonder if using the DPZ port on a firewall router would create fewer problems on others setups.

Edit: Requires DMZ setup in router GUI.


----------

